# growth/bump on forehead of toddler



## hugosmoma (Nov 19, 2001)

this past summer i noticed a little ridge/bump on my toddler's forehead -- about an inch and a half down from his hairline, over his eye. i waited it out until the end of summer, when we again had insurance, thinking it was a bump from falling/growing. it began about a half inch long, one mm wide. it is now one and a half inches long, and feels like a boney ridge.

his doc really didn't address my concern when i brought him at first, thinking it could be an old fracture from a bump that was growing with his head growing, or something i didn't notice before. so i wait another month, and go back. we went back, bringing my other son who was getting a referral to an ent, so she also just referred my toddler to the ent, too. i was really annoyed -- this doesn't seem like the correct doc for him. and we went. the ent said that he was not alarmed, but if i wanted to persue it, my toddler would need an mri or a cat scan, in which he would be put under general or sedated. he wouldn't give me his medical opinion, but rather, left to "my choice".

so i called back my family doc. at this point, i want a bone doc or neuro-surgeon to look at him, if only to give an opinion at what the heck this could be. i am really growing concerned. it now has been six/seven months.

any one have any experience/input?

thanks!


----------



## hugosmoma (Nov 19, 2001)

oh, and his family doc is leaning to the mri, saying that because i have noticed the change, it should be persued. i am concerned about the radiation and the sedative/general though. i really feel like i need an idea of what it could be that it is cause for concern before we go ahead with such an invasive test. he is having no other symptoms. i neither feel comfortable waiting any longer, and watching it grow. it is a pickle.


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

um how old is your toddler, how soundly does he sleep and does he fall asleep in the car. My now almost 2yo had a CT done at 16 months and all I did was schedual it for nap time and I told the ct person that I would bring her in sleeping - but they may have to be flexable. The did have to be flexable, we had to take another car ride but she slept though the whole CT (which on a head takes about 5 min and dosn't make any noise) My DD has had several ct's and xrays on her head and an hour long heart EEG/ Echo and we did all these after I put her to sleep (never needed a sedative or GA. And will have many more to come (she has a Cleft Palatte and other structural cranial facial anomalies)
There are many things that may cause the bump - my son still has a bump where he fell and whacked his head 2 years ago - it has gotten wider and not as tall (if that makes sence) as he has gotten older and at some point I would immagine that I will not even feel it on his forhead.
The ridge may be just that - my DD has a bone cyst between her eyes, It's a lump that changes in size and depth as she grows and the facial plates shift.
Take a deep breath it will be OK, I know how scary it is - there unfortunatly is always the fear of cancer just benieth the surface of your thoughts - I know BTDT. The chances of something being very wrong are small but still enought to scare you. Would you belive that I was relived when they told me that DD had a Cleft Pallate and Structural anomalies, even facing magor corrective surgury, I am still relived that it is not something much worse.


----------

